# Life - Strawberry Poison Frogs



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Discovery Channel has their newest nature series Life narrated by Oprah.

There is a great piece on the Strawberry Poison Dart Frog which shows a mother transporting eggs quite a long way. Great to see some high def video of these beautiful frogs.

I'm sure you can catch a repeat of this episode - Challenges of Life.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I recommend buying this series on Blu-Ray. It's out now.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Its coming back on animal planet every sunday from 8-11...awesome show...i just bought it on blu-ray and cant wait to watch it!!!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just curious about how much the are charging for the series and if you saw if the BBC version was available at our local stores?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this is the second coming of hte show, it was released few months back, but its always worth catching when its on TV


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I went into target today and the normal dvd series was 44.95 and blu-ray was57.95!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Which life is it? I went on walmart.com and there were like 3 different ones. Is it the planet earth one?


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

The BBC version is out and for sale on Amazon as well. $60 for the Blu Ray


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

rcteem said:


> I went into target today and the normal dvd series was 44.95 and blu-ray was 57.95!!!


It's 11 one hour episodes, so that's why. Animal Planet is re-running the whole series, so DVR it if you can. 



heatfreakk3 said:


> Which life is it? I went on walmart.com and there were like 3 different ones. Is it the planet earth one?


Planet Earth is series #1, Life is series #2... Same creators (Discovery Channel). They're both DEFINITELY worth watching.. easily the most incredible compilations of animal footage you'll find. Not sure about Planet Earth, but Life took almost 4 years to film. The production quality is ridiculous. They did it right. You're missing out. Go watch it. 

Now what I want to see is them bring back a DVD with remastered episodes of Wild Discovery..
EDIT- found em, but they're from some shady foreign shipper. Might have to try it, that series was epic too (ran for 7 years on Disc. channel)


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Definitely saw this and said "Aww Pumilio!" and got made fun of by my non frogging friends. It was a short section but soo beautiful!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I have the Planet Earth series and if you have a Blu-Ray player, it's worth the extra $. I got the standard version and regret it. I also have the BBC Blue Planet series, which is focused on sea life. I can't say enough about it. I was blown away when I first saw it. They have underwater footage of at least six species of great whales (right, sperm, humpback, fin back, and even blue whales! - I can't remember the others).


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

JimO said:


> I have the Planet Earth series and if you have a Blu-Ray player, it's worth the extra $. I got the standard version and regret it.


Yea, I got the blu-ray version of planet earth, and It is awesome.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Planet Earth on Blu-Ray is amazing. Life is pretty wild, also. To be honest, though, I found Planet Earth to be a little better than Life.

I was kinda disappointed by their reptile/amphibian disc, but they still featured some pretty cool little creatures. Also, paying the extra money for the David Attenborough-narrated version of Life is well worth it...dunno bout you guys, but Oprah Winfrey ain't cut out for the gig, IMO.


----------

